# Windows 10 Storage Space Failure



## scsurfnbro (Nov 2, 2017)

So about a week now my Storage Space that I created began going offline and saying critical write failure. When I go to check on my drives, none seem to be having any issues. So I try and bring the storage online and the computer freezes up and never turns the drives online. I have researched so much and have not found a single solution to my problem. Please Help! 

I've attached a picture with what I see when I open storage spaces


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Be sure you are following these rules: https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ces-responds-to-errors-on-physical-disks.aspx Try removing the WD drive that has 78% used and see how you get on.


----------

